# Exhaust setups



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

Show me your exhaust setups! (Or tell me if no pics lol)


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

just ordered a Magnaflow cat back system on fathers day. 25 percent off. I couldn't pass that deal up. its on backorder until the 16th of july so i should be getting it in a week and a half


----------



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

KillerDad said:


> just ordered a Magnaflow cat back system on fathers day. 25 percent off. I couldn't pass that deal up. its on backorder until the 16th of july so i should be getting it in a week and a half


Ah sweet! Do you mind posting a link to that exhaust??


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

this is where i ordered mine but its sold by tons of retailers. I only ordered through this company because they had the biggest fathers day discount i could find.
https://www.hottexhaust.com/Magnaflow_15070


----------



## hendosis (Oct 11, 2018)

2018 , 1.4 Turbo. Resonator delete, 2 1/4" catback straight pipe. Sounds good too, not as loud as you would think though. Noticeable increase in power and throttle response.


----------

